
How to be Happy during a Pandemic - karimouda
https://medium.com/@karim_ouda/how-to-be-happy-during-a-pandemic-1907962e866
======
ohiovr
The book of Revelation is just one prophesy from one culture but I read it as
a devout christian and without commentary. I took something out of the book
many of my bretheren don't want to and that is a call to preservere. We must
love our familys and neighbors while the world crashes down all around us.
Stand for truth and love. Take each day as special. Most everyone will lose it
all in the real end times whenever that happens. Apocalypses happen, such as
1914-1919 and 1939-1950. God keeps his finger down on all the damage we would
normally do to ourselves. Don't lose heart of what matters in this life. Love,
honor, family, God. You can have all those things if you are rich or poor.

